# Arden Blue Corsa OPC PolishAngel treatment



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all

Few days ago I ve been asked from my friend Nick to give some TLC to his nearly 6 years old Opel Corsa OPC ( Non UK version of VXR ). Car in general was in great condition as Nick is a guy who really loves it and tries to keep it as good as possible (never been to brushes, washed with 2bm etc ). 
At this point I would like to apologize in advance for the lots of pictures as I wanted to show everything done to the car and also prove to Nick that all these days I was working on his car and not riding that tiny rocker lol

Car on arrival was a bit dusty so nothing terrible to show here so straight to preparation. 
As weather is still hot we started early in the morning so I decide to do wheels and arches later. 
Foamed using starnaglos kokosnot





Whilst foam was doing its thing I attacked badges grills etc using AS G101





Washed using carpro iron x soap gel 2BM and carpro wash mitt, here is a pic after washing



Clayed using DJ Supernatural clay and ONR as a clay lube



Masked using 3M blue tape







Here are few random shots from paint condition,











Worst part of the paint was a spot repair caused from a bodyshop type probably using farecla style tcut



Readings show healthy paint




Apart from previously '' treated '' area



Weapons of choise was Megs 82 as I found it worked great on Shinex
First to do was to remove the bonnet damage





Also some 50/50 shots showing the case





Right fender 50/50 shot



After



Then I moved to the pillars and upper parts









One from things Nick didn't like to see on his car was the orange peel left from a previous spot repair



Festool rubber block and festool sanding discs saved the day





Everything was ready



I continue on the pillar




Drivers door before





50/50



Couple shots of completion







Rear fender before







After







Rear headlights polished too







Rear door was a real pleasure working with all these curves and angles















Few door finished shots 










Just a pic of the roof no befores here



No before pics of the rear right fender only few finished











Passenger door










Side skirts also polished



Right fender



After polishing stage has been completed whole car refined using Megs 205





Car moved outside for another wash to remove dust polish oils etc

Wheels cleaned and ironxed 






Then foamed and washed



Spies Hecker 7010 ( thanks Craig for the recommendation ) used to make sure that surface was totally clean and everything was 100% correction



Car wrapped overnight to avoid dusting to the unprotected paint


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Last year I use a lot of PolishAngel products as they never fail to impress me so I decide to use escalate lotion using my Rotex as a prime to add the wow element









Escalate lotion followed by two layers of PolishAngel Master Sealant using red CG pad on Rotex



During Master Sealant curing time I cleaned engine bay with g101 and dressed





PolishAngel Majeste de passion was the wax of choice


Car moved again outside to check out any imperfections and also to check weather the finished paint glows more than the Swarovski stones on the pot under the sun.

















































As everything was perfect car moved inside to do the final touches 
I find these sticks excellent for that kind of jobs, ( ignore imperfections there as you can see later grill proper dressed lol )



Arches dressed using CG Bare bones



Wheels dressed using ADS wheel coat and tyred using ADS hydrophobic tyre dressing





Glasses cleaned and sealed.
For those who read this far time for finished shots

































Many that's for reading this mega post 
All comments are welcome

Best regards 
Kostas


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding work from one of Greece's finest.

Stunning pictures, great colour brilliance in the after shots including the sun shots.

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Incredible work kotsos. So thorough. You should be proud


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Very impressive work. Car looks stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very impressive work!

The paint is really glossy and slick!

The sun reflection shots are just awesome 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Outstanding job Kostos. :thumb:

As Aaron said, the outside pics where you can see the rays form the sun are superb.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## p77_macca (May 4, 2011)

Wow...so shiney


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice work as always kotsos .
It's nice to see polish angel and ads products in action , totally justifying the hype .


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Now THAT is a detail. Right up there with the very best write-ups I have seen on here. :thumb:

Excellent work! 

Andy


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great gloss and reflections. Love the colour as well. Top job. :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work buddy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Kostas you are the man, excellent pictures & write up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work and a stunning finish :thumb:..


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Something old, something new...Kotsos is back again with another jaw dropping work :thumb:


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont like your job. It way too clean and shiny. 


Stunning job Kotsos!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work Kostos, that is a stunning finish.. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great looking car and like the black front grills


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Simply stunning Kostas, mega attention to detail:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work Guys & nice car :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

youve raised the bar again kotsos

stunning work and attention to detail

really glows and the gloss is fantastic

well done that man


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely outstanding work from one of Greece's finest.
> 
> Stunning pictures, great colour brilliance in the after shots including the sun shots.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks a lot Aaron I know you waiting lomg time for this post.



stangalang said:


> Incredible work kotsos. So thorough. You should be proud


Cheers bro, now its your time start thinking about green cable



Kimo73 said:


> Wow


Cheers Kimo



Blueberry said:


> Very impressive work. Car looks stunning :thumbup:


thank you my kind lady



Wout_RS said:


> Very impressive work!
> 
> The paint is really glossy and slick!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Wout, i m doomed to do proper finish as there is a lot of sun here to hide things lol


DOBE said:


> Outstanding job Kostos. :thumb:
> 
> As Aaron said, the outside pics where you can see the rays form the sun are superb.


Thank fellow civinfoer, I m lucky enough living in a country with lots of sun



e_king said:


> Beautiful


Cheers pal



p77_macca said:


> Wow...so shiney


ta Macca


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

efib said:


> Nice work as always kotsos .
> It's nice to see polish angel and ads products in action , totally justifying the hype .


Thank you Effie.

PolishAngel products are great. Easy to work with and amazing looks thats why some of top detailers here often use hem.



luke w said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you Luke



CarPro.UK said:


> Now THAT is a detail. Right up there with the very best write-ups I have seen on here. :thumb:
> 
> Excellent work!
> 
> Andy


Thanks a lot Andy for your kind words even carpro wasnt main products on this detail.

Still owe you a write up of cquartz and a wee review of reflect :thumb:



GarveyVW said:


> Great gloss and reflections. Love the colour as well. Top job. :thumb:


Thank you Garvey, i really like blue cars myself



Reflectology said:


> nice work buddy


Thank you Russ, you are always willing to help me and give me some of your wisdom.



shaunwistow said:


> Kostas you are the man, excellent pictures & write up. Keep up the good work.


Cheers mattey



dooka said:


> Great work and a stunning finish :thumb:..


Thank you mr SK8 man



Demetrios said:


> Something old, something new...Kotsos is back again with another jaw dropping work :thumb:


Thanks Dimitri.

I guess my northern greee summer vacations were really revitalising



fotismt said:


> I dont like your job. It way too clean and shiny.
> 
> Stunning job Kotsos!


There always must be one that doesnt like it lol.

Thank you Foti



ChrisST said:


> Superb work Kostos, that is a stunning finish.. :thumb:


Thanks a lot Chris


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Cheers Tony



bazz said:


> wow what a great looking car and like the black front grills


Thanks alot Bazz. Also like the black grill makes it a bit different



wanner69 said:


> Simply stunning Kostas, mega attention to detail:thumb:


Much appreciated mr Foden



Danny B said:


> Nice work Guys & nice car :thumb:


TA Danny obviously you are a vxr fan too lol



steve from wath said:


> youve raised the bar again kotsos
> 
> stunning work and attention to detail
> 
> ...


Thank for you kind words Stevo, hope during my visit to uk I can have to joy to polish alongside you


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work! Nice shine and reflections. Well documented


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work Kostas my friend! The whole car looks perfect! :argie:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Truly fantastic job Kotsos,

i enjoyed the full write up, keep them coming.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

stunning. nice job


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

True Festooligan work my man..

Impressive write up!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks awesome in the sun :buffer: Great Finish :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work there kotsos,impressive finish and write up ,loving the sun shots


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

diesel x said:


> Excellent work! Nice shine and reflections. Well documented


Cheers pal.



-Raven- said:


> Absolutely stunning work Kostas my friend! The whole car looks perfect! :argie:


Thank you Matty, truth is that i also love the car



davo3587 said:


> Truly fantastic job Kotsos,
> 
> i enjoyed the full write up, keep them coming.


Thanks a lot Davo, TBH i worried about the amount of pics but glad you like it



dailly92 said:


> stunning. nice job


Thanks a lot



CraigQQ said:


> True Festooligan work my man..
> 
> Impressive write up!


Thanks Bro, 
We have the skills we have the tools we are sexy and we know it 



AGRE said:


> Looks awesome in the sun :buffer: Great Finish :thumb:


ta Agre



Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice work there kotsos,impressive finish and write up ,loving the sun shots


Thanks a lot Stevie :wave:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, what a stunning finish! I really must invest in some Polish Angel products


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Kotsos, the Arden blue paintwork has really been brought to life :thumb: Nice protection combo too


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Now what can I say after the pros??? Amazing jop re .
Your skills never stop amazed me


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Wow, what a stunning finish! I really must invest in some Polish Angel products


Thanks a lot Stephen, i m sure your NHB will love it



slrestoration said:


> Very nice Kotsos, the Arden blue paintwork has really been brought to life :thumb: Nice protection combo too


Thanks a lot Nick always pleassure reading comments from one of worlds top detailers, looks like red bulls and munchy boxes well spent there lol



spiros said:


> Now what can I say after the pros??? Amazing jop re .
> Your skills never stop amazed me


Thank you Spiros you are so kind. Now upload your wedding car detail lol


----------

